# Cpu which will not bottleneck my 560ti hawk



## vinay1g (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm considering i3 3210  & g2010.
Comparitively i3 3210 is twice the price of g2010 & i knw it'll be more than sufficient for my 560ti hawk.
But will g2010 will do the job?how much it'll bottleneck my 560ti hawk,if not much then i may go for g2010!plz suggest!my priority is gaming!
& for motherboard i'm considering gigabyte gah61m D2h.
&suggest me 4gb ram near 2k price range!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 27, 2013)

Please mention your total budget, parts you want to purchase and your current config and specifically your PSU.


----------



## vinay1g (Jul 29, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Please mention your total budget, parts you want to purchase and your current config and specifically your PSU.



my current config-
amd 940 be(i'll sell it now).

Gigabyte ga m750sli ds4(now neither booting nor going into  bios.giving message cmos checksum error &  pls reinsert cpu,this hapnd aftr instalng win8 startng systm next morng)

tagan bz 800 watt.

Gskill pi black 4gb ddr2 1066mhz(will sell it)

cm690.

Dell u2311h.

& as i mentioned tht i've selected two above cpu.
With g2010 my expenditure will be around max 9k!
& with i3 3210 it'll be 12k!
Sn as i askd previously plz suggest!


----------



## Cilus (Jul 29, 2013)

G2010 is not at all recommended but I think it can handle GTX 560 Ti. But Phenom II X4 940 to G2010 will be a downgrade actually. Why don't you take the processor to some Computer repair store and check if it can be fixed or not?


----------



## vinay1g (Jul 29, 2013)

Cilus said:


> G2010 is not at all recommended but I think it can handle GTX 560 Ti. But Phenom II X4 940 to G2010 will be a downgrade actually. Why don't you take the processor to some Computer repair store and check if it can be fixed or not?



proccy is working very fine the problem is with motherboard & i gave motherboard for repair they were charging too much & after that also no gurantee that how much this motherboard will last,i'm selling my processor,ram.i know cpu hierachy chart of toms hardware.

I want to know around on an average how much less fps i'll get frm my 560ti hawk when combined with g2010!


----------



## topgear (Jul 31, 2013)

^^ 20-30% depending on the game title

I would suggest you to get these :

FX 4300 @ 6.5k
Asus M5A78L-M/USB3 @ 4.2k
Kingston 4GB DDR3 ram @ 1.9k


----------



## vinay1g (Aug 5, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ 20-30% depending on the game title
> 
> I would suggest you to get these :
> 
> ...



mostly i'll go for intel!
& is it good to wait for haswell? Will that pentium in haswell will be able to make my 560ti hawk work 100% efficiently!i dont want to spend more than 4k on procy.

My budget is 10k for procy,mobo & ram!
Objective is it should not bottleneck my 560ti hawk!


----------



## topgear (Aug 7, 2013)

a Dual core Pentium cpu will always offer less performance [ if the game is properly optimized for multicore ] compared to a quad core FX 4300 / FX 4100 be it based SB, IB and haswell but there's no haswell pentium cpu is available on the market and when they will arrive I don't know .. 10k is a little too less for a quad core offering but you can change the motherboard to GA-78LMT-S2 @3k, cpu FX 4100 @ 5.8k [ SMC ] and 1.2k for 2GB DDR3 ram.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 7, 2013)

I won't recommend FX -4100. Better spend a little and get FX-4300 @ 6.5K.


----------



## vinay1g (Aug 7, 2013)

Cilus said:


> I won't recommend FX -4100. Better spend a little and get FX-4300 @ 6.5K.



@topgear,cilus. Thanx for ur valuable info!
but i've heard that if u want to use emulator to play ps2 games on pc u need intel & nvidia combination?is it true?
& whether all upcoming games will be optimized for true physical cores(say 4)?
Is it so tht ur insisting on more no. Of cores of amd than intel?
cz in my budget i wont get intel quad core,i knw tht!
Ultimately which will be more future proof in my budget amd quad core or intel dual core(including core i3 3220,i'am getting it for 6.2k(2nd hand)),i can extend my budget a bit. 
& 1more thing this core i3 3220 ivy bridge has some issues?my friend was saying sandy bridge is more stable with no issues!


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 7, 2013)

if you are getting i3 3220 for 6.2k, then thats a good deal IMO..
However if you can extend to FX6300, it would seem like a much sensible upgrade
Id suggest
FX6300>i3 3220>FX4300


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 7, 2013)

why are you not goin for a new mobo for your setup???  780 based boards cost around 4k.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 7, 2013)

vinay1g said:


> @topgear,cilus. Thanx for ur valuable info!
> but i've heard that if u want to use emulator to play ps2 games on pc u need intel & nvidia combination?is it true?
> & whether all upcoming games will be optimized for true physical cores(say 4)?
> Is it so tht ur insisting on more no. Of cores of amd than intel?
> ...



Can't say about amd cpu's but yes, emulators like epsx2 and psp emulators have problems with radeon gpu's.

Then again, i would say that doesn't matter. There are plenty of rocking pc titles that'll let you forget those emulators. 

I recommend the FX 6300 for your purpose. Its future proof too.


----------



## topgear (Aug 7, 2013)

I've ran pcsx2 with radeon+amd cpu combo but faced no issues though I've not  tried lots of ps2 games.

Anyway, per core performance of Intel is very good but the fact is a quad core cpu is still more future proof compared to dual core offering Imo...  just check out some bf3 mp benches.

As per op's question core i3 won't bottleneck 560 ti in most of the mp and sp games.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 7, 2013)

topgear said:


> i3 won't bottleneck 560 ti in most of the mp and sp games.



But very soon they may(I mean dual core babies; just my ).




topgear said:


> Anyway, per core performance of Intel is very good but the fact is a quad core cpu is still more future proof compared to dual core offering Imo...




This is my opinion too so OP better stick to FX6300


----------



## vinay1g (Aug 8, 2013)

i'm thinking to wait for steamroller as amd expects 30% improvement in ipc,which will match intel haswell!but amd has disappointed earlier also(eg fusion hype). 
Ivybridge is 20% >piledriver.
& haswell 10-15%>ivybridge.
& increase in ipc like 4350 has 8% ipc increase compared to 4300 has made 4350(125 watt tdp) equivalent to i3 3220 in gaming cpu hierachy.

So steamroller will be vfm & intel equivalent(atleast ivy bridge gaming performance).
So should i wait or just buy fx4350(after it is availaible in india)!


----------



## topgear (Aug 8, 2013)

if you really want to get an amd cpu better get the FX4300 instead of FX4350. FX 4350 has 400 Mhz higher stock clock speed but it's going to boost the gaming performance by how much is another question. Also it's higher TDP means it's less energy efficient than FX 4300 and is not a very good idea to run FX 4350 on motherboard without VRM heatsink.


----------



## vinay1g (Aug 8, 2013)

topgear said:


> if you really want to get an amd cpu better get the FX4300 instead of FX4350. FX 4350 has 400 Mhz higher stock clock speed but it's going to boost the gaming performance by how much is another question. Also it's higher TDP means it's less energy efficient than FX 4300 and is not a very good idea to run FX 4350 on motherboard without VRM heatsink.



thanks @topgear & evey1, u've helped me in deciding what things r required to be taken care off for building a rig!
Regards vinay!


----------



## Cilus (Aug 8, 2013)

topgear said:


> if you really want to get an amd cpu better get the FX4300 instead of FX4350. FX 4350 has 400 Mhz higher stock clock speed but it's going to boost the gaming performance by how much is another question. Also it's higher TDP means it's less energy efficient than FX 4300 and is not a very good idea to run FX 4350 on motherboard without VRM heatsink.



Topgear, FX-4350 also has total 8 MB L3 cache compared to 4MB of FX-4300 and it has some good amount of performance improvement over FX-4300 due to higher stock speed + 4 MB of extra L3 cache. However, I don't think it is available in India and we are discussing about FX-6300 over FX-4300.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 8, 2013)

I too can not find fx 4350 in online websites. Better go for fx 6300. If budget is not permitting it, then go for fx 4300.


----------



## topgear (Aug 9, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Topgear, FX-4350 also has total 8 MB L3 cache compared to 4MB of FX-4300 and it has some good amount of performance improvement over FX-4300 due to higher stock speed + 4 MB of extra L3 cache. However, I don't think it is available in India and we are discussing about FX-6300 over FX-4300.



thanks for the info .. I think I've not checked the specs properly but AMD should speed up their marketing process in here I mean FX 4300/6300 took a loooong time to arrive and same is going to happen with FX 4350/6350.


----------

